# COLOMBO | Capital Heights | 40 fl | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Capital Heights is a unique and unparalleled real estate venture by Access Engineering PLC – one of Sri Lanka’s top-end, blue chip companies with portfolios of world-class standards and numerous successful real estate and engineering projects. Comprising 242 elite apartments that adds prestige and value to everyday life, Capital Heights is so much more than a highly residential apartment complex.










Rising above the attractive, urban neighbourhood of Rajagiriya, with breathtaking visual access to lush, natural mangroves and the bird sanctuary nearby, is Capital Heights – Colombo’s newest premium, apartment complex. Capital Heights, with its unique curvilinear layout and shape, is set to be the most desired collection of modern, apartment homes due to the prime location, superior construction and trendy design.

website: https://capitalheights.lk/

-----------
*Notes *
The apartments will be ready for occupancy in March 2020.
242 apartments in two and three-bedroom configurations and 10 plush penthouses crowning the property.

source: http://bizenglish.adaderana.lk/acce...he-capital-citysskyline-with-capital-heights/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

With its geographically perfect location in the Indian Ocean, Sri Lanka is set to be South Asia's next, major, global logistics hub, with its doors wide open for trade, investment, communications and financial services. Capital Heights offers great potential for overseas investors to reap the rewards of this island nation's promising future. Visit http://www.capitalheights.lk/

All images are for the purpose of illustration only and are not an exact representation. Furniture and extras will not be provided with the apartment.

source: https://www.facebook.com/capitalheightsrajagiriya/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

For larger photo check
https://www.google.lk/maps/uv?hl=en...d=0ahUKEwjHr5349qzZAhWCo5QKHRmsBHsQoioI8wIwNg

Above photo of pilling machine working on Capital Heights site was shared on Google StreetView on July 2017... 

I think now pilling should be over and construction should have started.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151545054&postcount=7

Looks like its current 4/5 floor tall...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

40% of apartments in this project already sold!



> Sri Lanka Access Engineering says real estate strategy seeing results
> Aug 29, 2018
> ...
> 
> ...


https://economynext.com/Sri_Lanka_A...estate_strategy_seeing_results-3-11695-3.html


----------

